# Pumpkin



## Pumpkin-spice (Jun 13, 2014)

Hello, I'm pumpkin and I'm new to this . I'm 9 months old and I'm a broken orange! My mommy is named Stella, and my dad is named Joey. They are both broken oranges. I was born with a brother. I was sold to my amazing new mommy Kylie. She lets me run outside and play with the kitty and doggy. I have a step sister named Judy. She is a bew lion head. She bullies me and Kylie always gets mad at Judy and puts her back in her cage. I hope to be a professional jumper because I can jump 2 feet high !!!!


~Pumpkin and Kylie


----------



## BunnySilver (Jun 14, 2014)

Hello and welcome to the forum! At least that's what my hooman mommy calls it! 
-Silver


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jun 14, 2014)

Trix here: You're gorgeous, almost as gorgeous as me!

Just remember you're higher up on the evolutionary scale than the dog and cat.

Welcome!!!!


----------



## pani (Jun 14, 2014)

You're real pretty, Pumpkin! I like to jump high, too. Sometimes mama has to block off areas with pillows to stop me from jumping up, argh!!

~ Felix


----------



## gensbuns (Jun 23, 2014)

Hero pumpkin I likes yours coats I ams a dwarf lop I like to jumps but mama gets mads when I try's to jumps on her backs it's so funs tho I'll keeps going welcome pumpkin


----------



## cdc7267 (Jul 2, 2014)

Hi pumpkins I'm in a bun bun hopin club I loves it soo much I likes ur color I'm a broken calico

~Smudge


----------



## blwinteler (Jul 3, 2014)

cdc7267 said:


> Hi pumpkins I'm in a bun bun hopin club I loves it soo much I likes ur color I'm a broken calico
> 
> ~SmudgeView attachment 11034


 
You isunt broken. You looks just fine to us!


----------



## cdc7267 (Jul 3, 2014)

He he no no de color


----------



## lovelops (Jul 3, 2014)

Hey there Pumpkin! I love lops also and have one named Lady that I rescued in November of 2013! You are a pretty bunny and welcome!

Vanessa


----------



## blwinteler (Jul 3, 2014)

Is a pretty color. Not broken at all. It dussent need fixed.


----------



## Channahs (Jul 3, 2014)

Hey der Pumpkins! I is Blue Barry and is an Engrish Lops. I loves to sleep in mummys arms but mummy say I is goings to gets big and she will has to uses a baby slings soon. What's a baby slings?


----------



## cdc7267 (Jul 3, 2014)

Baby slings are back pack tingys I think


----------



## bunnyman666 (Jul 4, 2014)

Channahs said:


> Hey der Pumpkins! I is Blue Barry and is an Engrish Lops. I loves to sleep in mummys arms but mummy say I is goings to gets big and she will has to uses a baby slings soon. What's a baby slings?View attachment 11048



Dumpy tries to hold me like that, but he says I am too much of a spaz to do that.


----------

